# Summer heat and exercise



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

It's starting to really warm up here in Texas. Ruby and I just got back from a 2 mile morning walk. It's only 85 degrees F right now, but near the end of our walk she was panting quite heavily and walking with her tail down. I started to get worried about how she was handling the heat. 

How do you guys manage to adequately exercise your V's in the summer heat? Obviously go early in the morning (which we did this morning) and after dark, but sometimes it's still in the 90's here after sundown.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We walk early in the morning too some days. But swimming is good. We also do short bursts of exercise in the back yard. Literally 5-10 minutes at a time. Longer if its playing with water as mine LOVE the hose. Then indoor games just like winter time.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Try out this thread for some information on heat. 
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2410.0.html

Other quick advice. Make sure to carry and frequently give water to your girl. We'll usually water at least every mile, more so if our boy is panting pretty hard. Find shady areas to walk when it's sunny. Watch out for hot surfaces so she doesn't burn her paws (place your hand on the ground for 10 seconds to see if you can stand it)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Beyond caring a hydration pack outside walking working or running pack for them

matters little where clear waters ready always 

and they start really heating up

and yes they do

I hose them off every 4 hours

and open natural shade Trees big Shrubs helps

give them a rest 

if there not on the Go bring them inside always mine have a king bed and 2 big fans and a water system waiting"


No real pics no puddy 

just words" ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it's been a scorcher here today in Lakes (northern england) mercury rose to 30 deg C, Rubes and I were out at 5:45am and it was shorts and T-shirts then! Rubes had a blast running through the long dew covered grass, came home soaked and then jumped into bed with the wife...mrs harrigab not too chuffed though lol!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

An old water trough and a few gold fish keeps Lucy cool and busy. You can see her tail start wagging when she sees them.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I will have to admit, I made the assumption that a short haired dog would tolerate the Florida heat okay. I was wrong. Ellie is more sensitive to heat than any dog we have ever had. We have to really watch her so she does not do too much. We let her run a lure course at 10 AM a few weeks ago in high humidity and she scared me pretty bad afterwards being overheated. I will not make that mistake again. 

We do multiple short exercise periods outside earlier in the day in the shade and then play games inside, swim in the pool, take out the golf cart or go for a car ride. Late afternoon we have our play date with her buddy in the shade and they are in and out of the pool. She will ask to get in if she is hot during the day and often just soak for a minute and then get back out.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Some dry heat they being mine and the 13 pointers before these and others I have trained and coached can hold up ok

but you add high Humidity many will be at risk

Good points Gator girl 



did 3 tours south never again and where was Skipper and Mary Anne :-*

they left me with Gilligan and it was not a 3 hour tour :

heat stroked Sir Copper topper day 2

and we were on him 24-7 with water

Rudy does not do well over 90 degrees as well dry or damp heat

Willow takes it all 

She is a Girl" ;D

and a big Heads up "Goldfish" Can carry a bacteria that can kill mates Big T Tex Red"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes I know gold fish are not the cleanest, and put off a lot of ammonia in water. The water in the tank is changed out daily, and Lucy is rinsed off at the end of the day. Its probably a lot cleaner than the ponds she swims in catching minnows, but I will keep an eye on her.

You need to remember I wade fish in the bay.
Look up flesh eating bacteria Galveston Texas.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Trust Me

I dated Her ;D  :

many years ago

Good Lord same location

flesh eating :-X

I should post the waters and her 

Is there mercy in the shark tank

A thrill killer

Run then clean ;D  

but this is a Eater

Beaver

thank Lord No Fever


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

TexasRed,

Your state (and mine as well) is one of the states where more dogs are being diagnosed with Pythiosis from swimming in ponds and stagnant water. It is very often fatal because of misdiagnosis or being caught too late. It is really scary stuff, see www.pythiosis.com I also just read something about Blue-Green Algae toxicity in fresh water in the summer (found in "pond scum"). Apparently a few gulps of that water can also cause severe damage or even death. 

I want to let my dog be a dog, but after reading through a bunch of Lab and GSP forums where people have lost dogs to this stuff, I am freaked out since we have the potential for all of it right here on our property.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

No clear cold creeks in and out of the water ways 

Gator da' Not my 1st Rodeo is correct  ;D

stock ponds the worst

all these none moving waters are much higher Risks if drank and in fact the Skin is injested to the mate just as fast as the mouth 

and know each field and chemicals being used many are still deadly

Glaciers waters safe ;D


----------

